# prallen/aufprallen and bouncing effect



## Alan Evangelista

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe gehört, dass prallen/aufprallen bedeuten "to hit with a loud sound", *und* dass ein springender Effekt ("bouncing effect") in der Kollision impliziert ist. Stimmt das?

Duden und DWDS Definitionen sagen nichts über "ein springender Effekt" und einige Beispiele enthalten kein Sprung:

- das Auto prallte an, gegen den Baum (DWDS)
- das Auto prallte auf den Mast auf (Duden)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Perseas

Aus den Beispielen schließe auch ich, dass der "springender Effekt" nicht erkennbar ist.
Aber in dem Satz "Der Ball prallte gegen den Pfosten" eher schon.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Alan Evangelista said:


> *und* dass ein springender Effekt ("bouncing effect") in der Kollision impliziert ist



Ist das also falsch im generellen Fall? Ich bekam verwirrt, nachdem ich dieser Link las:

https://german.stackexchange.com/qu...n-aufprallen-aufspringen-zusammenstoßen/44696


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> *und* dass ein springender Effekt ("bouncing effect") in der Kollision impliziert ist.


_Aufprallen _beschreibt nur den genauen Moment der Kollision, _prallen_ den ganzen Vorgang.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> _Aufprallen _beschreibt nur den genauen Moment der Kollision, _prallen_ den ganzen Vorgang



Welcher Vorgang? 



Alan Evangelista said:


> - das Auto prallte an, gegen den Baum (DWDS)



Der einzige Vorgang, der ich sehe, ist die Kollision.


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Welcher Vorgang?
> 
> 
> 
> Der einzige Vorgang, der ich sehe, ist die Kollision.


Schau die das an: 




Das Video zeigt in Zeitlupe während 23 Sekunden, wie ein Auto auf die Seite eines anderen prallt. Der *genaue *Moment des *Auf*pralls ist etwas von Sekunde 2 bis 5. Bis Sekunde 2 haben die Autos sich noch nicht berührt, ab Sekunde 5 entfernen sie sich wieder voneinander.

Der "bouncing effect", wie Du es nanntest, den man ab Sekunde 5 sieht, gehört zwar noch zum *Vorgang* des _Prallens_ aber nicht mehr zu *Moment* des _*Auf*prallens_.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Das ganze Video zeigt in Zeitlupe während 23 Secunden, wie ein Auto auf die Seite eines anderen prallt. Der *genaue *Moment des *Auf*pralls ist etwas von Sekunde 2 bis 5.



Danke für das Video! Also bestehen "prallen" in der Kollision und in ihren Folgen über die Objekte (Abbremsen, Richtungswechsel, usw).

Jedoch scheint es mir, dass diese Unterscheidung zwischen beiden Verben in der Praxis nicht so klar ist. Könntest du einige Beispiele geben, in dem ich nur einer von ihnen verwenden könne?

Es gibt z.B. dieser Satz an bounce - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com :

Ein Basketball prallte im Hinterhof auf.
= A basketball bounced across the courtyard.

Aus deiner Erklärung sollte man nicht "prallen" hier anstatt verwenden?



Alan Evangelista said:


> Ist das also falsch im generellen Fall?



Ich würde auch eine explizite Antwort auf diese Frage schätzen.


----------



## Perseas

Also kann man meiner Meinung nach betrachten, dass das Stammverb das "prallen" ist und verschiede Phasen des Vorgangs durch Komposita beschrieben werden können, wie "aufprallen, abprallen, zurückprallen, anprallen..." (Ich denke auch, dass "abprallen" und "zurückprallen" synonym sind).

Gekreuzt mit Alan Evangelista


----------



## Frieder

Das Wort _prallen _(ohne Vorsilbe) wird so gut wie gar nicht benutzt. Es gibt aufprallen, abprallen, anprallen, zusammenprallen, zurückprallen, rückprallen ... für jede Gelegenheit das passende Wort. 

(gekreuzt mit Perseas)


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ein Basketball prallte im Hinterhof auf.
> = A basketball bounced across the courtyard.
> 
> Aus deiner Erklärung sollte man nicht "prallen" hier anstatt verwenden?


Um _A basketball bounced across the courtyard_ zu übersetzen, würde ich weder _prallen _noch _aufprallen _verwenden.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Das Wort _prallen _(ohne Vorsilbe) wird so gut wie gar nicht benutzt. Es gibt aufprallen, abprallen, anprallen, zusammenprallen, zurückprallen, rückprallen ... für jede Gelegenheit das passende Wort.


Wenn eine genauere Beschreibung folgt, dann schon: _Er prallte gegen einen Baum_.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Um _A basketball bounced across the courtyard_ zu übersetzen, würde ich weder _prallen _noch _aufprallen _verwenden.



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob du meinst hier, es falsch oder unüblich wäre...

Konzentrieren wir uns trotzdem bitte auf die Unterscheidung zwischen "prallen" und "aufprallen". In Anbetracht deiner vorherigen Aussage, dass "aufprallen" sich nur auf die Kollision und nicht auf deren Folgen (z.B. aufspringen) bezieht, ist dieses Beispiel von Word Reference falsch? Oder vielleicht kommt es nur darauf an, worauf du dich konzentrieren willst?


----------



## berndf

In the sentence _A basketball bounced across the courtyard_ the verb _bounce_ wouldn't be translated by _prallen_ or any verb derived therefrom at all. There's just no relation. Yes, I think that example is very bad.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

A basketball bounced across the courtyard:
Ein Basketball hüpfte über den Hof.
„im Hof“ passt so wenig wie „prallte auf“.

Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen, aber nicht in allen Fällen. „Das Auto prallte gegen den Baum“: Bei einem frontalen Zusammenstoß kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Auto nicht zurück- oder abprallt. „Der Ball prallte an die Wand“: Man kann davon ausgehen, dass er auch zurückgeprallt ist, da Bälle im allgemeinen elastisch sind.

›prallen‹ hat etwas Lautmalerisches, durch den Plosiv ›p‹ am Anfang.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> In the sentence _A basketball bounced across the courtyard_ the verb _bounce_ wouldn't be translated by _prallen_ or any verb derived therefrom at all. There's just no relation. Yes, I think that example is very bad.



Danke für die Erklärung.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen, aber nicht in allen Fällen.



Vielen Dank für die klare Beantwortung der Hauptfrage dieses Threads!


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> _Aufprallen _beschreibt nur den genauen Moment der Kollision, _prallen_ den ganzen Vorgang.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen, aber nicht in allen Fällen.


Wenn das "Aufprallen" den genauen Moment der Kollision beschreibt, wäre es nicht sinnvoll auch zu sagen "Auf das Aufprallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen"? Ich denke schon.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> Wenn das "Aufprallen" den genauen Moment der Kollision beschreibt, wäre es nicht sinnvoll auch zu sagen "Auf das Aufprallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen"? Ich denke schon.


Ja. „Der Ball prallte auf den Boden auf“ – da prallte er auch zurück, oder vielleicht würde man in diesem Fall eher sagen, dass er nach oben prallte oder hochsprang o. Ä. Das Aufprallen kann man in diesem Fall eigentlich mit dem Prallen gleichsetzen. Der Boden bewegt sich nicht beim Aufprall, er wird höchstens minimal verformt, der Ball bewegt sich kaum, hauptsächlich wird er verformt – bei dem Beispiel mit den zwei Kraftfahrzeugen ist die Situation anders, da bewegen sich die beiden Objekte, die vom Prallen betroffen werden.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Alan Evangelista said:


> Also bestehen "prallen" in der Kollision und in ihren Folgen über die Objekte (Abbremsen, Richtungswechsel, usw).





Schlabberlatz said:


> „Der Ball prallte auf den Boden auf“ – da prallte er auch zurück, oder vielleicht würde man in diesem Fall eher sagen, dass er nach oben prallte oder hochsprang o. Ä. Das Aufprallen kann man in diesem Fall eigentlich mit dem Prallen gleichsetzen. Der Boden bewegt sich nicht beim Aufprall, er wird höchstens minimal verformt, der Ball bewegt sich kaum, hauptsächlich wird er verformt – bei dem Beispiel mit den zwei Kraftfahrzeugen ist die Situation anders, da bewegen sich die beiden Objekte, die vom Prallen betroffen werden.



Ich bin jetzt verwirrt. Gemäß der Definition, die ich oben abgeleitet hatte (und die bisher noch niemand korrigiert hatte), umfasst das "Aufprallen" die Kollision und ihre Folgen, unabhängig von der Art der Konsequenz (Bremsen, Wenden, Verformen usw.).  Auf der anderen Seite bezieht sich das "Prallen" nur auf den Kollisionszeitpunkt.

edit: ich habe "Prallen" und "Aufprallen" versehentlich in der vorherigen Absatz verwechselt.

Meinst du, dass der Unterschied zwischen beiden Wörtern nur bei Kollisionen mit Deformationen relevant ist?


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Gemäß der Definition, die ich oben abgeleitet hatte (und die bisher noch niemand korrigiert hatte), umfasst das "Aufprallen" die Kollision und ihre Folgen, unabhängig von der Art der Konsequenz (Bremsen, Wenden, Verformen usw.). Auf der anderen Seite bezieht sich das "Prallen" nur auf den Kollisionszeitpunkt.


Genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

berndf said:


> Genau umgekehrt



Das ist was ich meinte. Entschuldige mich für den Fehler


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Alan Evangelista said:


> Meinst du, dass der Unterschied zwischen beiden Wörtern nur bei Kollisionen mit Deformationen relevant ist?


Nein, Deformationen treten ja sowohl in dem einen Beispiel auf (bei den Kraftfahrzeugen) als auch in dem anderen (Ball auf Boden).


----------



## Perseas

Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen.
Auf das Aufprallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen


Schlabberlatz said:


> Das Aufprallen kann man in diesem Fall eigentlich mit dem Prallen gleichsetzen.


Das kann meiner Meinung nach passieren nur, wenn man im "Prallen" den Moment der Kollision (wie der Fall beim "Aufprallen" ist) und nicht auch die Folgen sieht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Perseas said:


> Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen.
> Auf das Aufprallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen
> 
> Das kann meiner Meinung nach passieren nur, wenn man im "Prallen" den Moment der Kollision (wie der Fall beim "Aufprallen" ist) und nicht auch die Folgen sieht.


Hm, ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst. Jedenfalls ist der ganze Vorgang bei einem Ball, der auf den Boden prallt, recht kurz, da ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, den Vorgang noch in mehrere Phasen zu unterteilen. Außerdem: Wenn etwas zurückprallt, muss es vorher auch aufgeprallt sein, egal, wie lange das Aufprallen her ist, oder anders gesagt: egal, wie lange die Phase ist, die zwischen Aufprall und Rückprall liegt.


----------



## Perseas

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, ich weiß nicht genau, was du meinst. Jedenfalls ist der ganze Vorgang bei einem Ball, der auf den Boden prallt, recht kurz, da ist es nicht unbedingt nötig, den Vorgang noch in mehrere Phasen zu unterteilen. Außerdem: Wenn etwas zurückprallt, muss es vorher auch aufgeprallt sein, egal, wie lange das Aufprallen her ist, oder anders gesagt: egal, wie lange die Phase ist, die zwischen Aufprall und Rückprall liegt.


Alles klar. Vielen Dank.

Bezug nehmend auf die Inhalte von Beiträgen in #18 und #19 meinte ich Folgendes:
Wenn einerseits das "Prallen" die Kollision und ihre Folgen umfasst und andererseits das "Aufprallen" nur den Moment der Kollision beschreibt, so stimmt diese Gleichsetzung nicht: _Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen = Auf das Aufprallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen. _Das "Prallen" bezieht sich auf längeren Zeitraum.



Schlabberlatz said:


> [...] Das Aufprallen kann man in diesem Fall eigentlich mit dem Prallen gleichsetzen. [...]


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn etwas zurückprallt, muss es vorher auch aufgeprallt sein,



Das stimmt. Die ganze Diskussion geht jedoch nicht um "Aufprallen", sondern um Prallen:



Schlabberlatz said:


> Auf das Prallen folgt oft ein Zurückprallen



Mein Verständnis:
Aufprallen = Kollision
Prallen = Kollision + Zurückprallen

Zurückprallen kann nicht das Prallen folgen weil das erste (Zurückprallen) Teil von das letzte (Prallen) ist. Es wäre wie zu sagen:
The contact with the water follows the dive of the athlete.

Die Dauer der Kollision beeinflusst dies nicht.

Habe ich es missverstanden und das Prallen enthält nicht das Zurückprallen?


----------



## Perseas

Ich stimme Deinem Argument zu.


Alan Evangelista said:


> [...] und das Prallen enthält nicht das Zurückprallen?


Dasselbe habe ich mir überlegt.
Meine Vermutung: Nur theoretisch beschreibt "Prallen" den ganzen Vorgang, praktisch fokussiert sich auf den Moment der Kollision. Der wichtigste Moment an "Prallen" ist die Kollision.


----------



## manfy

Alan Evangelista said:


> Mein Verständnis:
> Aufprallen = Kollision
> Prallen = Kollision + Zurückprallen


Für mich hat 'prallen' ganz allgemein die Bedeutung von 'mit Wucht auf etwas aufschlagen/auftreffen'. Ein anschließendes Ab- oder Zurückprallen ist durch das Wort nicht impliziert. Elastisch verformbare Bälle prallen nach dem Aufprall aus physikalischen Gründen naturlich ab oder zurück, aber ein Auto, das mit nur 50kmh frontal gegen eine Hauswand prallt, wird wahrscheinlich nur verformt und kommt zum Stillstand - dafür ist die Krumpelzone eines Kfz ja konzipiert, es soll die überschüssige kinetische Energie vernichten.
'Gegen etwas prallen' und 'auf etwas aufprallen' druecken - ganz grob betrachtet - dasselbe aus.

PS: Ich habe nur die letzten Posts gelesen und falls meine Beschreibung bereits weiter oben ausgedrückt wurde, entschuldige ich mich für die Wiederholung!
PPS: Sorry, für Umlaute - da klappt irgendwas nicht mehr richtig! Sie werden nicht mehr nach dem Cursor eingefuegt, sondern ganz am Ende.  Auch copy/paste klappt nicht!


----------

